# Rare colored Mason JarAnyone know the value our scarcity?



## Tony (Nov 29, 2019)

Pretty sure this is an authentic Emerald Green Mason Jar.Has ground lip,whittle glass.Anyone know the value our scarcity?


----------



## sandchip (Nov 29, 2019)

That's a beauty.


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 29, 2019)

Maybe ask in the JARS Discussion category in here. Don't know anthing about it but is cool looking in Green. I've probably dug at least 100 of those but always in Aqua. LEON.


UPDATE:  I see you did post in jar section. good luck.


----------



## yacorie (Nov 30, 2019)

Do you have more pictures of the base and lip.  There are reproductions of some of these.  If that’s a legit jar, the value could be quite a lot


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Nov 30, 2019)

It appears to have some wear on it, which is always a good sign.


----------



## sandchip (Nov 30, 2019)

It appears to be a quart in size.  Is that correct?  Or midget pint?  Hard to tell with no size reference.

Not saying for sure, but this may be it.  I checked back and forth between images and the molds appear to be the same.  If yours is an authentic grass green midget pint, you could just about name your price.

http://www.gregspurgeon.com/auction/detail.asp?id=12344

There are other colors (cobalt, milk, etc.) in the fantasy series that all seem to be blown in the same mold:

http://www.gregspurgeon.com/auction/detail.asp?id=5490

Authentic mold:

http://www.gregspurgeon.com/auction/detail.asp?id=4239


----------



## RIBottleguy (Dec 1, 2019)

It looks like a 1971 dream color series repro.  Not a bad thing because it's still worth around $50 but you could probably add another 0 to the value if it's real.


----------



## jarsnstuff (Dec 4, 2019)

Apparently Tony didn't like the answer he got on the Jars discussion page.  So, instead of posting photos of the base & lip as requested there, he chose to post the same single photo here.  I stand by my answer posted on the Jars discussion page.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 4, 2019)

If it has amber swirls I guess it might be worth quite a lot according to one site.


----------



## sandchip (Dec 4, 2019)

The truth hurts, but it is whut it is.


----------



## hemihampton (Dec 4, 2019)

jarsnstuff said:


> Apparently Tony didn't like the answer he got on the Jars discussion page.  So, instead of posting photos of the base & lip as requested there, he chose to post the same single photo here.  I stand by my answer posted on the Jars discussion page.




That's impossible, because if you look at the dates & times of his post he actually posted this picture here first before he even posted it on the Jars discussion page.


----------



## jarsnstuff (Dec 9, 2019)

hemihampton said:


> That's impossible, because if you look at the dates & times of his post he actually posted this picture here first before he even posted it on the Jars discussion page.


You might win that argument since I for one, check the jars discussion page much more frequently than this one.  I see he posted in both forums on 11/29.  I haven't figured out how to tell the time of each post so I'll take your word for it.  However, he was asked to post photos of the base & lip in both forums and has not done so on either one.


----------



## hemihampton (Dec 9, 2019)

Now that the site has just changed not sure anybody can see the times of the post anymore?


----------

